# 235/40/17 or 245/40/17 will work on a mk4 1.8t after lowered 2in all around?



## vietboi8705 (Aug 24, 2005)

Im planning on buying some rims and new tires and was wondering if 245/40/17 will fit onto my 2005 gti 1.8t after i had lowered about 2 inch all around or if 235/40/17 will work? Or which is better?


----------



## 4thTry (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: 235/40/17 or 245/40/17 will work on a mk4 1.8t after lowered 2in all around? (vietboi8705)*

what size is the wheel?


----------



## vietboi8705 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: 235/40/17 or 245/40/17 will work on a mk4 1.8t after lowered 2in all around? (4thTry)*

The size wheel is 17inch rim of offset 35...


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: 235/40/17 or 245/40/17 will work on a mk4 1.8t after lowered 2in all around? (vietboi8705)*

You need to know the width of the wheel as well. What suspension. Stock fenders? Any camber?


----------



## vietboi8705 (Aug 24, 2005)

First the width they only sell is in 17x7 , 17x7.5 and 17x8. I haven't brought nothing yet but trying to find out whats best for me for daily driving. Tire size im looking at is either 235/40/17 or 245/40/17 dunno which will fit in my car best... The suspension i have on right now is H&R spring which mean the front is drop 1.95 and the back is 1.75 drop... The fender is stock and i dont have camber... Basically im just trying to look and buy wheels that are widest for my car right now and fit and the tire is basically 40 profile no thicker or thinner....


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: (vietboi8705)*

You can't run either the 235 or the 245 tire unless you get the 8in wide wheel. The 7.5 nor the 7 in wheels will properly support the 235s and up. The 235 should be able to fit fine with regards to clearance. The 245 would be tighter unless you had a camber kit to pull the tire in. This would make clearing the 245 easily doable.


----------



## vietboi8705 (Aug 24, 2005)

Damn thanks man now i have a good idea of what to get mite go with the 235 thanks man


----------

